# Skiing on the cheap - 2018-19



## Smellytele (Sep 6, 2018)

Bretton Woods
For a limited time, purchase *early season tickets for just $22 and save up to $71.** Tickets VALID ANY ONE DAY from opening day of the 2018-19 season through December 14, 2018.* But this offer won't last - *learn more and buy today!*


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 6, 2018)

Colorado Gems Card...

https://www.coloradoski.com/store/gems-card-2018-2019


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 6, 2018)

when do the ski vt packs go on sale? usually october at the ass crack of dawn?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 7, 2018)

Oct 4th at Noon *LAST YEAR*

We ought to get an email about it soon.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 7, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> when do the ski vt packs go on sale? usually october at the ass crack of dawn?



Doubt Stowe will be on it either this year but ya never know until you know.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 7, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> *Doubt Stowe will be on it *either this year but ya never know until you know.



And that's a shame because it's a big negative hit to value, and I doubt the price of the passes will drop.

Sans Stowe I'd drop down to a 3 pass from a 5 pass.

I do think, however, there is still hope that Vail wouldn't instantly want to alienate Ski Vermont in _"penny-wise and pound foolish"_ fashion.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 7, 2018)

Only times I've been to Stowe in the last decade were on Ski Vermont passes. Oh well!

I wouldn't be surprised if they remain on the passes since every other VT ski area participates and it would make for an odd exclusion.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 7, 2018)

without stowe i probably downgrade to a 3 pack, especially since i have 3 days each at smuggs and mrg via the silverton deal.

i'd use the 3 at jay, magic, and maybe okemo (just to get a day in with my buddy and his gf who bought epic passes)


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 7, 2018)

I'd be a little surprised if Stowe wasn't included.  Some Vail resorts continue to be included on their state's offerings (California Gold Pass, Utah Yeti Pass).  I suspect as long as they're in the association Stowe and Okemo will be included.  But they did drop out of Colorado Ski Country about 10 years ago, so you never know.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 11, 2018)

The Tahoe multi-passes I got a couple years ago (Liftopia and California Ski Association joint venture) included all the Vail resorts. A little pricier. Personally if I don't get to ski Stowe for the next 5 years and ski Jay, Smuggs, Bolton, MRG and Sugarbush instead... I'll have nothing to complain about.

Stowe is not even on my to-do list this year regardless of what deals I get.


----------



## p_levert (Sep 11, 2018)

I would say that it's close to 100% that Stowe will be included.  I follow Ski Vermont on Twitter and Ski Vermont continues to promote Stowe, most recently with their All Mountain Mamas thing.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 11, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> The Tahoe multi-passes I got a couple years ago (Liftopia and California Ski Association joint venture) included all the Vail resorts.



Was that the Tahoe six pack or something different?  Seems like the 6 pack wasn't available last year.  Will be weighing my Tahoe options.  Already got a flight home and a rental car booked, just need the flight out.  Thanks.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 11, 2018)

jaytrem said:


> Was that the Tahoe six pack or something different?  Seems like the 6 pack wasn't available last year.  Will be weighing my Tahoe options.  Already got a flight home and a rental car booked, just need the flight out.  Thanks.



Yes it was. Got 2 of those a couple years ago, OK price and good flexibility for Tahoe. Without that it would have been big bucks for tickets...


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 11, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yes it was. Got 2 of those a couple years ago, OK price and good flexibility for Tahoe. Without that it would have been big bucks for tickets...



Bummer, thanks.  Was hoping it was something different.  Never know, maybe they'll reissue it this year.  My hope is that Ikon has the same deal as last year where it's good for the end of this year (at Alterra owned places) and all of next.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Sep 16, 2018)

*Swaps....*


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2018)

Early season 2 for 1's - Killington
http://buy.killington.com/2for1ski/default.aspx?sourceid=skimag

For some reason it isn't allowing me to use my email address as it said I already used it but I have this year yet. I deleted my cookies but still won't let me. Hopefully they have reset their database yet for this year and it will work soon.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 21, 2018)

FWIW you can get 50% off Killington and Pico any weekday all season and 25% off weekends with Ride and Ski New England Card ($29 and comes with a lift ticket)

Unless you only ski Killington it's a lot better than a Killington express card


----------



## rtibbs4 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ski Vermont has a great deal for 5th graders if you need to pick up some tickets for the kiddos. The 5th grade passport gives you three tickets to every VT ski resort. Most have holiday blackout dates but a great deal at $10.  Of course you have to have a 5th grader... or know someone who has one.


----------



## urungus (Sep 22, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> FWIW you can get 50% off Killington and Pico any weekday all season and 25% off weekends with Ride and Ski New England Card ($29 and comes with a lift ticket)
> 
> Unless you only ski Killington it's a lot better than a Killington express card



Where are you seeing $29 price?  If I go to https://www.rideandskine.com/buy-now/#buynow the price is $49.99


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 22, 2018)

Was going off last year but I also got a card bundled with a lift ticket and did early sale. Am going to wait until the Boston Ski Show and get my card there, probably with choice of lift ticket, for whatever they're charging this year.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 22, 2018)

I think they sold them somewhere online at a discount.  Like living social or one of those type sites


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 24, 2018)

When does the Champlain Valley Ski and Ride Card come out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 25, 2018)

k-tickets
https://www.killington.com/plan-your-trip/tickets-passes/lift-tickets/k-tickets?season=winter


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 25, 2018)

manhattanskier said:


> When does the Champlain Valley Ski and Ride Card come out?



Don't know, but I will say I often look out for it early season and it seems to only be available after I have my season figured out and paid for, which for me is usually by the Boston Ski Show in early November. Wish this was not the case as it could be more popular.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 25, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Don't know, but I will say I often look out for it early season and it seems to only be available after I have my season figured out and paid for, which for me is usually by the Boston Ski Show in early November. Wish this was not the case as it could be more popular.


If you don't get one early, keep an eye out mid season, I believe they've been selling them half price the last couple seasons. I guess the demand dropped when they dropped Jay and upped the price. They were selling out quick just before they dropped Jay.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 26, 2018)

Kmart Special:
http://www.snosearch.com/EasternSkiing/KillingtonEarly.htm


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 27, 2018)

manhattanskier said:


> When does the Champlain Valley Ski and Ride Card come out?



Usually around Thanksgiving'ish.   But it's stunk for several years now as they've dropped some key mountains like Jay Peak & Gore.  Used to be my #1 favorite SOTC deal, but I havent bought it in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## trackbiker (Sep 27, 2018)

Any news on when the SkiVT 3 & 5 Passes are coming out. It's usually the first week of October and I remember getting emails about it but haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## urungus (Sep 27, 2018)

trackbiker said:


> Any news on when the SkiVT 3 & 5 Passes are coming out. It's usually the first week of October and I remember getting emails about it but haven't seen anything yet.



Haven’t heard anything yet, recommend signing up for email alerts at skivermont.com


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 27, 2018)

Was worried it wasn't going to happen... but here's the deets ... no more 5 and 3, only 4 now. Limit 2 per customer. Basically same price per pass as before.

4 Pass: $179 (Limit two per passholder)

Sale Date & Time

October 3rd, 2018 at 12pm, EST.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 27, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Was worried it wasn't going to happen... but here's the deets ... no more 5 and 3, only 4 now. Limit 2 per customer. Basically same price per pass as before.
> 
> 4 Pass: $179 (Limit two per passholder)
> 
> ...



Stowe is included. Wasn't sure they would be


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 27, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> 4 Pass: $179 (Limit two per passholder)



I wonder if this is in response to decreased sales velocity.  These usually sell out in a millisecond, but IIRC, didnt they linger a bit last year?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 27, 2018)

I think it's just a logical adjustment as the 5 passes were previously a better deal than the 3 passes, now the 4 passes are a standalone offer but still up to 8 per person. Fortunately the price remains at the 5 pass level or close.

Also I wouldn't consider selling out in a matter of hours rather than minutes a problematic decrease in sales. In fact it would be really easy for Ski Vermont to increase sales on these but I assume the ski resorts, on average, are opposed to that.

Last year if i recall there was also some confusion on the timing, some people were thinking midnight when it was actually 12:00pm (I think previously it had been midnight).


----------



## Pez (Sep 28, 2018)

Where are you guys seeing this info?  I can only find a page about last year's passes


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 28, 2018)

Pez said:


> Where are you guys seeing this info?  I can only find a page about last year's passes



email

the link is super secret hidden


----------



## p_levert (Sep 28, 2018)

Did Stowe have ski council days in 17/18?  Any indication that they will have this, or not, in 18/19?


----------



## urungus (Sep 28, 2018)

p_levert said:


> Did Stowe have ski council days in 17/18?  Any indication that they will have this, or not, in 18/19?



Looks like they had it last year http://skiclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/17-18-Stowe-Updated-Ski-Club-Appreciation-Flyer-.pdf


----------



## puckoach (Sep 29, 2018)

Wachusett posting pass deals www.wachusett.com


----------



## skicub (Sep 29, 2018)

I’m signed up for ski Vermont emails but didn’t get anything about this. Will the sale link be listed on the main site on 10/3, or do we need link from email? My first year buying them. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## urungus (Sep 30, 2018)

skicub said:


> I’m signed up for ski Vermont emails but didn’t get anything about this. Will the sale link be listed on the main site on 10/3, or do we need link from email? My first year buying them.
> 
> Thanks!



Yeah I didn’t get any email about this either, despite being on the ski Vermont mailing list.  Maybe the message was only sent to people who bought 3 or 5 packs in previous years ?  There is still no mention on the Ski Vermont “Deals” page https://skivermont.com/deals


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 30, 2018)

urungus said:


> Yeah I didn’t get any email about this either, despite being on the ski Vermont mailing list.  Maybe the message was only sent to people who bought 3 or 5 packs in previous years ?  There is still no mention on the Ski Vermont “Deals” page https://skivermont.com/deals



They said in the email that there would be no mention of it until the time of the deal


----------



## WJenness (Oct 1, 2018)

I bought a 3 pass last year, but did not get the email.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 1, 2018)

the email comes from sender Alicia O'Gorman maybe if that helps some of you search your spam folders etc


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 1, 2018)

Looking for any deals on Park City and Deer Valley for 2 days each. Nothing on Liftopia yet. End of January.


----------



## skimagic (Oct 1, 2018)

*Belleayre 3 paks- in person only*

if anyone is heading to the Catskills this weekend, stop by Belleayre Festivals for 3 paks at $129.  Ride the Gondi! 

https://www.belleayre.com/summer/fall-festival


----------



## urungus (Oct 1, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> the email comes from sender Alicia O'Gorman maybe if that helps some of you search your spam folders etc



Alas I have no email from Alicia


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 2, 2018)

urungus said:


> Alas I have no email from Alicia



pm me your email address if you don't already have instructions for tomorrow


----------



## NHDad (Oct 2, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Looking for any deals on Park City and Deer Valley for 2 days each. Nothing on Liftopia yet. End of January.


Went out there last year and Park City wasn't on Liftopia. Best bet was to purchase directly through them early if you know your dates.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 3, 2018)

Got my 3. Have it it boys, while it lasts

https://skivermont.com/ski-vermont-4-pass-information


----------



## urungus (Oct 3, 2018)

Got 2, thought that was the limit?  Anyway big thanks to bdfreetuna for saving us $$$, I owe you a couple beers :beer:

Each pass must be used at four different resorts, but if you get two passes you could go to a particular resort twice, correct ?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 3, 2018)

urungus said:


> Got 2, thought that was the limit?  Anyway big thanks to bdfreetuna for saving us $$$, I owe you a couple beers :beer:
> 
> Each pass must be used at four different resorts, but if you get two passes you could go to a particular resort twice, correct ?



One was for my wife, two for me    .. and you are correct on the logistics

And yeah everything about the way they do this is weird. But, I'll take it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> One was for my wife, *two for me*    .. and you are correct on the logistics



Did you use different names?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 3, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Did you use different names?



2 per person is the limit, so I put 2 under my name and 1 for my wife (she will be skiing less than me this season). Believe me I've tried to order more in the past and they reprimanded me lol


----------



## WJenness (Oct 3, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I didnt realize that.  I'm surprised as you'd think they'd want to accommodate as many people as possible.



It is pretty similar to how it has been in the past this way.

In the past, you could buy a 5 pack and a 3 pack for each person, so 8 total days for each person.

Now you can do two four packs instead. So it's still 8 total days.

But you only have to spread the days across 4 areas, instead of five.

And it gives them one less product to manage inventory of.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2018)

WJenness said:


> It is pretty similar to how it has been in the past this way.
> 
> In the past, you could buy a 5 pack and a 3 pack for each person, so 8 total days for each person.



Good point, I'd forgotten you were allowed to buy 1 of each if you chose.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 4, 2018)

Quad Pack Loyalty Discount (also gets you 4 new RFID cards), only thru October 9:

https://www.sugarbush.com/plan/quad...pJobID=1362403733&spReportId=MTM2MjQwMzczMwS2


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 4, 2018)

Better jump on your Sugarbush 4-packs goes up to *$269* after October 9th.

$67.25 / ticket. Pretty sure you can do better on Liftopia..


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 4, 2018)

This one is kinda tough to get to but reminds me of the old Crested Butte free early season skiing.  Great exchange rate helps too...

https://www.bigwhite.com/plan-your-trip/hot-deals-packages/ski-free-us

Starting $135 USD for a room and 2 lift tickets until Dec 19th.  Big White is really nice, went 3 years in a row, one day each year.  Never got a good view of the place, was snowing every time.  Friends are going back in Jan, but I'm probably going to pass.  They did manage to get 25,000 mile RT tickets to Kelowna, so was kinda tempting.  Can't recommend interior BC enough, loads of snow and small crowds.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 5, 2018)

ThinkSnow said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you stay when you "go anywhere in VT" and do you also only stay at places that are "on the cheap"?



90% day trips, otherwise there's Hollow Inn in Barre @ $69/night for clean comfortable rooms, and a couple lodges up by Jay that aren't too pricey.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## urungus (Oct 5, 2018)

Speaking of ski club discounts ... Over the years I’ve searched for a ski club anywhere in Western Massachusetts but can’t seem to find any.  They all seem to be in Boston/Worcester.  The Springfield (MA) Ski Club ran Blandford but AFAIK, they never organized trips to, or had discounts for, other ski areas.  And with the transfer of Blandford to Butternut, I’m not sure they even exist anymore.  Would be nice to hop on a bus for the occasional trip instead of having to drive.  But if I have to go to Hartford or Boston it sort of defeats the purpose.  Are any of you members of a non-local club, just to get discounts?  Are you required to periodically show up at the clubhouse?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2018)

Used to be a member of Ace Ski Club for discount tickets.  It was like $25 to join. No ski house commitment nor requirements to attend meetings. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## heiusa (Oct 5, 2018)

I belong to a Long Island based ski club, and our club has a house at the base of Pico.  With my membership I have access to discounted lift tickets from the Metropolitan Ski Council plus a one night stay at the house is $26 for adults and $13 for kids.  Because of this I am able to ski 10 weekends each winter very cost effectively.  I have been a member for over 20 years and have made many friends through the club.  Ski clubs are not for everyone but it is worth looking into.  It is like having a time share with out all the headaches.  We use the house in the summer also.


----------



## fahz (Oct 9, 2018)

A few deals have caught my eye so far this year. A couple are location based for me about 45 minutes from my location in Albany, NY to Jiminy & the Warren Miller showing in Albany.  The Schenectady Wintersports Club is open to members from other places.

Jiminy Peak Value Card $62 you get two free lift tickets more details  (Purchases made between October 1 and November 11, 2018 will receive two  free lift tickets;one  valid any operating day during the 2018-2019  season (including holidays  and holiday periods) and the other valid any  operating day beginning  March 1, 2019, through the end of the 18/19  winter season. Free tickets  must be redeemed at the ticket window and  are not available as an online  re-load. https://www.jiminypeak.com/Skiing-Riding/Tickets-Passes/Value-Cards 

Warren Miller movie season is right around the corner.  Even with the date limitation/requirements of tickets some venues seem to have enough deals that seeing the movie should allow you to get to one free mountain.  I usually go to Albany's show.  11/9 or 11/10 tickets are available for purchase for this show early with less fees through the Schenectady Wintersports Club https://www.swcweb.org/  Also noted that some of the CT shows have a nice grouping of mountains available as well.  The Schenectady Wintersports Club membership provides club days for New York Capital District Ski Council & Connecticut Ski Council.  And they have a house in Waterbury Center that is bunk style rooms with on-line reservations and very reasonable rates.

The Freedom Pass is available as an add-on to season pass buyers of those mountains.  I don't see any deal compared to what Mount Bohemia offered in the past.  But depending on where your ski and if you prefer to avoid crowds this could actually be a deal.  For instance a season pass for an adult at Whaleback is $299.  The pass allows you to ski at other Freedom Pass participants 3x each.  If 3 venues are close and desirable and youy ski 9 times then that is about $33 a ticket. http://freedompass.ski/ 

The CT show in Hartford mentioned above has Mount Southington & Ski Sundown this year


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 9, 2018)

fahz said:


> AJiminy Peak Value Card $62 you get two free lift tickets more details  (Purchases made between October 1 and November 11, 2018 will receive two  free lift tickets;one  valid any operating day during the 2018-2019  season (including holidays  and holiday periods) and the other valid any  operating day beginning  March 1, 2019, through the end of the 18/19  winter season. Free tickets  must be redeemed at the ticket window and  are not available as an online  re-load. https://www.jiminypeak.com/Skiing-Riding/Tickets-Passes/Value-Cards



Nice look. Just picked up 3 of those value cards between myself, my wife and my father. Can't really beat that price and Jiminy is a good place to go on short notice.


----------



## skicub (Oct 9, 2018)

When does the Fox44 card typically go on sale?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 10, 2018)

skicub said:


> *When does the Fox44 card typically go on sale?*



After Thanksgiving.   It's gotten kind of crappy the last few years though and isnt anywhere near the value it used to be.  I haven't bought it since 2015 I think.  Used to be my #1 favorite S.O.T.C. deal, but they lost Jay Peak & Gore and didnt alter the price down much to account for that hit.


----------



## skicub (Oct 10, 2018)

I feel like it is a decent deal, considering I can get a ticket to MRG, Burke, Cannon, Smugglers, and midweek Breton Woods for $75 bucks total. Even if each of those tickets were $20, it’d still be $100. I could even afford an overnight to Whiteface, since it would offset the cost of gas/hotel.

Sure, tix to Suicide and the snowbowl are not usually worth the drive from Boston, but I could see myself stopping off at one of these places, or checking out Bolton just for the hell of it.

Especially now that the Maxpass is gone and there are limited options for non-Ikon or Epic deals, it’s not a bad add on. I will be saving my 2-Ski Vermont 4 packs for Stowe, Killi, Jay, and the pricey places.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> After Thanksgiving.   It's gotten kind of crappy the last few years though and isnt anywhere near the value it used to be.  I haven't bought it since 2015 I think.  Used to be my #1 favorite S.O.T.C. deal, but they lost Jay Peak & Gore and didnt alter the price down much to account for that hit.



It could be a great deal depending where you ski, but the fact it gets released so late sucks. The card gets released already into the ski season and who knows what the price and mountains will be. Most folks at best will do their math on half the mountains on the card that they could even attempt to ski given the distance.

Would love to see this come out a month or two earlier. Last year there were still good mountains on the pass, it's just hard to plan in advance for this.



skicub said:


> I feel like it is a decent deal, considering I can  get a ticket to MRG, Burke, Cannon, Smugglers, and midweek Breton Woods  for $75 bucks total. I could even afford an overnight to Whiteface,  since it would offset the cost of gas/hotel.
> 
> Sure, tix to Suicide and the snowbowl are not usually worth the drive  from Boston, but I could see myself stopping off at one of these places,  or checking out Bolton just for the hell of it.



Yeah it's totally worth it if it's the same as last year. Relieves the pressure on Ski Vermont Passes. I'd love to take an overnight to Whiteface with the wife this year too (babysitter weekend).

BTW Bolton is not a "just for the hell of it" mountain! It's a seriously underrated mountain, and with lots of cheap deals to ski there, but nonetheless, who cares, the woods are great, it gets great snow, and has 3 mountains with different terrain. One of the best places to go on powder days to get fresh tracks in great woods.

So that's my math too. Basically 5 tickets for whatever the pass costs. Could be more if I get creative during the season. Well worth it and I'll try to grab one this year.

BTW SkiCub your best bet for Killington/Pico + also Jay is a Ski and Ride NE Card. It's a waste to use Ski VT passes on places where equal deals already exist. Vermont Passes are best spent on places that are stingy with deals otherwise, or just last minute calls.

The more diverse deals you can get takes the pressure off finding other deals, at least if you're like me and want variety but also to focus on preferred areas. Fox44/Champlain Valley card would mean I can do 3 days at MRG instead of 2 this year, for example.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 10, 2018)

skicub said:


> *I feel like it is a decent deal*, considering I can get a ticket to MRG, Burke, Cannon, Smugglers, and midweek Breton Woods *for $75 bucks total*




Too bad that $75 price is only after they firesale 1/2 their inventory in mid-March because they cant sell them at the $150 price it actually costs all season long.   

At $150, it's not really a great deal, especially given the driving involved makes it unrealistic that people would likely hit many mountains.  

If you can hit 4, it's a good deal, if you only hit 3, you're losing money, and the reality is the vast majority of eastern skiers would not ski 4 of those places in a season and/or already have options to ski them cheap.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2018)

I always found it pretty easy to hit 6 off the Fox44.

I used to do weekends of 

Jay/Smuggs
Bolton/MRG

And then day trip Cannon and Burke.

If I were to do it now it would be weekends of

Burke/Smuggs
Bolton/MRG

And day trip Cannon and Bretton Woods

$25 a day

Throw in day trips to Suicide Six or Middlebury and the cost drops further.

Still a damn good deal in my book for skiers from the Boston / Southern NH market.


Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 10, 2018)

As an I-91 / I-89 skier primarily , it can be handy to have passes to Whiteface or Cannon/Bretton in case Vermont gets shafted with any given storm. I would get 5 maybe 6 days out of this and enjoy the variability. Haven't bought one yet but plan to this year.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 11, 2018)

Fox 44 works great if you take a week long safari type trip out of it.  I did something like this a couple years ago (had already used Gore before the trip).  Midweek order probably not exactly correct and memory a bit fuzzy but you get the idea...

Sat wake up early head to Whiteface (stay near Burlington, might have used some other ticket)
Sun Bolton
Mon Smuggs
Tue MRG
Wed Sugarbush (not on card, Warren Miller ticket used)
Thur Jay (stay near Cannon)
Fri Bretton
Sat Cannon
Sun Burke (drive home)

Even with Jay gone you can still get 7 out of 9, swap in Middlebury for 8.  Tough to get a weeks worth of tickets for less than that!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 11, 2018)

jaytrem said:


> Fox 44 works great if you take a week long safari type trip out of it.  I did something like this a couple years ago (had already used Gore before the trip).  Midweek order probably not exactly correct and memory a bit fuzzy but you get the idea...
> 
> Sat wake up early head to Whiteface (stay near Burlington, might have used some other ticket)
> Sun Bolton
> ...



Did you do more skiing than driving?   Good grief, while that is great "value", if they sold 1000 passes, I'm pretty sure you're the only one who did that! lol


----------



## urungus (Oct 11, 2018)

Mount Snow is selling advanced lift tickets starting from Sat Nov 10.  Cost is 35.99 Sat / Sun and 31.99 on the holiday Monday Nov 12.  Either they won’t be open and you get your money back, or you will be skiing what will probably be the best early season conditions in the east (based on last year).


----------



## Cat in January (Oct 11, 2018)

Maine residents Wednesdays at Sugarloaf $49 except vacation weeks


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 12, 2018)

$269 Quad Packs available now at Sugarbush

https://www.sugarbush.com/plan/quad-pack/


----------



## cdskier (Oct 12, 2018)

WWF-VT said:


> $269 Quad Packs available now at Sugarbush
> 
> https://www.sugarbush.com/plan/quad-pack/



And free shipping if you order before October 31 which is nice as that means you can go direct to lift without having to pick anything up at the ticket window.


----------



## dlague (Oct 12, 2018)

If anyone plans on being in Colorado the Gems card is a good deal.  We compliment our Epic Pass with 4 of these cards.  It is $25 and you get two 2fers or two 30% a single lift ticket at 9 ski areas so 18 2fers.  We generally hit Loveland and Ski Cooper and use them at A Basin for friends and family.  Last year we hit Sunlight, Monarch and Eldora as well.

https://www.coloradoski.com/store/gems-card-2018-2019 

BTW the Fox 44 card is a decent deal.  We bought it in the past and generally managed to hit 5-6 ski areas.  But we also lived in central NH.  We were able to day trip them all.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 16, 2018)

^ you're right. Someone might want to take this over, I'm not coming back to update it. 

*Guidelines:*
*Redundancy* - If there are multiple ways to save at a given resort, I'll aim to list them all unless disqualified by guidelines below.
*Combo Card Responsibility* - Value & Combo Card  offers change yearly and sometimes update on floating basis. You may be  looking at last year's information, so verify before you buy.
*Season & Combo Passes* - Season passes, MAX/IKON/etc  passes, and other deals which require a high initial buy-in and  extensive commitment will not be listed. Benefits given as add-ons to a  Season Pass purchase will not be listed. However if a mountain offers a  deep ticket discount to *other* pass holders that may be listed as it  would cover more people.
*Small Deals* - Some combo/value cards will have numerous "small deals" (ie, $10 off or 15% off). I will avoid listing these individually.
*Bad Deals* - A "bad deal" is sometimes better than no  deal at all. I am mostly thinking about certain multi-ticket packs  offered by some destination resorts. In most cases I will post these  anyway, you decide.
*Contributions* - Keep it positive, keep it productive.  It's the nature of this forum that one person has to create and maintain  a thread like this. But we had many requests for this, so please  contribute and make this a group effort. It will never be a perfect  list, and anyone is welcome to create a better one, especially if unable  to contribute in a reasonable way here.

Reply with your additions!

*Region-wide Deals*
*Ski Vermont* 4-passes $179 (sold out)
*Ski New Hampshire* various deals here, will update if possible
*Mountain Sports Club* here ... many BOGO and discounts around the country
*The Ride and Ski Card* here ... up to 50% off Jay, Pico, Killington, Burke. Up to 40% off Sugarbush. Many other discounts focused on the north east.
*Vermont Travel Club Card* here  ... participating resorts include Okemo, Stowe, Sugarbush, Jay Peak,  Bolton Valley, Smuggler's Notch, Killington, Pico, Mount Snow, Burke,  Attitash, Wildcat, Sunday River, and Whiteface
*Fox44* / My Champlain Valley Card here ... $175 includes 1 ticket to: Mad   River Glen, Smuggler's Notch, Whiteface, Burke, Cannon, Titus, Bretton  Woods, Oak  Mountain, West Mountain, Suicide Six, Gore, Northeast  Slopes, Magic, Middlebury Snow Bowl, Owl's Head​*CBS Hartford Ski Cards* here ... $50 card, 3 tickets, with 2 options: Magic, Berkshire East & Southington *or* Catamount, Sundown & Mohawk
*Liftopia.com* ... always worth checking!
*Connecticut Ski Council */ Awareness Days ... list of dates & deals here

*Connecticut*
*Ski Sundown* or *Mount Southington* freebie pass @ https://cttravelshow.com/
  get there early in line before they run out.

*Maine
Black Mountain
*- $25 Fridays 9:00am-9:00pm (non-holiday) [$45 weekends]*
Shawnee
*- 2 for 1 midweek via Ride and Ski Card
*Sunday River*
- up to 50% off daily tickets via Mountain Sports Club
- Threedom Pass available $209 - $279 depending how early, includes 3 tickets plus daily savings

*Massachusetts*
*Berkshire East* 
- $18 Thursday night skiing
- 2 for 1 midweek tickets via Mountain Sports Club
*Bousquet* 
- $10 Thursday night 3-9PM 
*Butternut* 
- 3 pack $150, available until 12/20
*Catamount *
- $20 online tickets Monday-Thursday, non holiday. These advance tickets  are good any M-Th throughout the season, buy in advance and use freely*
Jiminy Peak* 
- value card here  $62 for 2 tickets, one any time, one after March 1
*Wachusett*
- Passholders receive good discounts at Killington, Jay Peak and Burke

*New Hampshire
Black Mountain
*- Monday - Friday BOGO with Ride and Ski Card* or *Mountain Sports Club*
Bretton Woods
- *2 for 1 Wednesdays (non holiday)*
- *Beach Party, March 30th $35*
- *Patriot's Day, April 14th $17.76 plus voucher for next season*
Cannon 
-* Tuesday & Thursday 2-for-$77 or 1-for$52 [*Not valid 12/26/17, 12/28/17, 2/20/18, 2/22/18]
*Crotched*
- 2 for 1 midweek via Ride and Ski Card (non holiday)
*Gunstock*
- $25 Flex Pass good for 1/2 price tickets all season via Ride and Ski Card
- Flex Pass discounts likely at ski shows
*Ragged Mountain*
- 2 for 1 Sunday-Friday via Ride and Ski Card (non holiday)
*Waterville Valley*
- 50% off weekday, 25% off weekends via Ride and Ski Card
- BOGO weekday and $20 off weekend via Mountain Sports Club
*Whaleback*
- 2 for 1 tickets any day of the season via Ride and Ski Card

*New Jersey*

*New York
Gore 
- *usually hands out 2 for 1's at Boston/Hartford ski shows
*Plattekill*
- 50% off Fridays via Ride and Card (non holiday)
- $25 Friday tickets January 5, 2018 (1[SUP]st[/SUP] 50 skiers/riders), February 2, 2018 (1[SUP]st[/SUP] 50 skiers/riders), March 2, 2018 (1[SUP]st[/SUP] 50 skiers/riders) 
*Swain*
- 2 for 1 Monday-Friday via Ride and Ski Card *or* Mountain Sports Club (non holiday)
*Windham*
- 2 for 1 Sunday - Friday via Ride and Ski Card *or* Mountain Sports Club (non holiday)


*Pennsylvania
Shawnee
* - 2 for 1 midweek, $10 off weekends via Mountain Sports Club

*Vermont
Bolton Valley
- *$39 tickets via Boston Ski Show handouts or Ride and Ski Card*
-* four packs have been available in the past for $100 at the Boston Ski show, no guarantees*
Burke
- *Wicked Wednesday 3-for-1 tickets (party of 3 must be present, non holiday)*
- *Tuesday & Thursday $35 tickets age 55+ (non holiday)
- $45 ticket price for pass holders at other mountains
- 50% off Sunday-Friday via Ride and Ski Card
- BOGO Sunday-Friday via Mountain Sports Club
*Jay Peak*
- 50% off Sunday - Friday via Ride and Ski Card (non holiday)
- BOGO tickets Sunday - Friday via Mountain Sports Club
*Killington**
- *50% off weekday or 25% off weekends and holidays via Ride and Ski Card*
*- early season 2-for-1's available via mailing list*
Mad River Glen 
- *Mad Card available until Dec 15, $169 for any 3 days*
Magic Mountain
 - *Throwback Thursday $29 tickets *unless powder day
- Freedom 4-pack $189*
Mount Snow
*- advanced lift tickets starting from Sat Nov 10.  Cost is 35.99 Sat / Sun and 31.99 on Monday Nov 12
- Founders Day, December 14, 2018. $12 advance tickets or $49 at the window.
- Shamrock Fest, March 15, 2019. $17 advance tickets or $49 window rate.
*Pico
- *50% off weekday or 25% off weekends and holidays via Ride and Ski Card*
Smuggler's Notch
*- 2 for 1 weekday tickets via Mountain Sports Club*
Sugarbush
- *$249 quad packs (until Oct 9)*
- *40% off midweek via Ride and Ski Card*
*- $30 Thursdays at Mount Ellen*
*


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 18, 2018)

Rare Loon deal. 2 Tix for $89

https://www.loonmtn.com/lift-tickets/earlybird-2up?

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> Rare Loon deal. 2 Tix for $89
> 
> https://www.loonmtn.com/lift-tickets/earlybird-2up?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk



What do they "usually" have open early season?


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 18, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> What do they "usually" have open early season?


I have not been for the last couple seasons, but when I had a pass usually North peak was open by Thanksgiving, except upper flume, along with several TTB routes from the gondola. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## Jully (Oct 18, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> What do they "usually" have open early season?



I went the weekend before thanksgiving last year and they had flying fox ttb and lower walking boss open on north peak. They can blow open a few of the gondola blues pretty quick, so I imagine a number of those are in play relatively early.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2018)

Jully said:


> I went the weekend before thanksgiving last year and they had flying fox ttb and lower walking boss open on north peak. They can blow open a few of the gondola blues pretty quick, so I imagine a number of those are in play relatively early.



may grab 2 for the wife and I to use 2nd week of Dec


----------



## skiur (Oct 22, 2018)

This is the discussion thread, there is a sticky for the deals.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 22, 2018)

skiur said:


> This is the discussion thread, there is a sticky for the deals.



I'm not sure what this thread is.  This is just confusing.  Just like past years, there should be a single skiing on the cheap thread, with a sticky.  This is a very important thread.


----------



## Cat in January (Oct 22, 2018)

Not sure why that happened.  Most of the mountain deals are out by end of November.  Would not take too much upkeep after that.  

After swearing I was not going back to another Warren Miller film, the free tickets have me likely going back again.  Last year I got some free ski straps so there's that too.   How ironic will this years film be?
https://warrenmiller.com/


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm going to sticky this thread and suggest folks just add stuff as they feel it's appropriate.  The same way it's been done for years.

Tuna has backed out of maintaining the "aggregate thread" as he's pointed out above.  

Let's keep it simple and respect that some people have different concepts of what represents a good deal than others. 

Edited to add:

I've cleaned up most of the clutter and closed the aggregate thread as it is not going to be maintained further by the author.  Tuna did post all of the information from that thread in this one.

Let's try and stay on topic and keep the discussions to the relevant deals.  Should some folks find certain posts are getting too off topic, please report the posts and they will be reviewed to see if the comments add value to the thread.  If they only add clutter and no benefit, they posts will be removed.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Equinox (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm sorry if this has been posted before.

Today I got my season pass to Wachusett for less than the early bird rate. 

Go here: https://www.wachusett.com/Tickets-Passes/Groups/GPS-Club.aspx

Click on the pass you need to add to your cart.

Proceed to checkout.

When it asks you for the group name, enter SKI MPG

Discount is good until 11/14/2018

This saved my season because I wasn't paying attention to cutoff dates and I thought I couldn't afford to ski locally. I hope it helps someone else.


----------



## catherine (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## puckoach (Oct 31, 2018)

According to TV4  Wachusett has a blood drive coming up on site.  Free lift ticket for donating.

 Check their web site for full details.  11/12/18


----------



## nycskier (Oct 31, 2018)

Win a free trip to Steamboat from GetSkiTickets.

Winner gets 4 night stay at Trappuer’s Crossing Resort, 4 days of skiing for 2 people at Steamboat Ski Resort, 2 sets of demo ski / board rentals provided by Christy Sports, including boots, poles and helmets, $1000 in airfare credit to Denver International Airport, 2 round trip transfers and a schwag bag! Contest run date 10/15/2018 at 12am to 11/18/2018 11:59pm.

Enter contest here:
https://woobox.com/vpbqwo/kuii8k


----------



## nycskier (Nov 2, 2018)

Camelback's win free ski trip to Camelback promo is still going on. You can enter contest here:
http://shr2me.com/share.aspx?promotionId=5278&shareGuid=94babe61-fbd6-438c-8f76-3ecbcc7e148e


----------



## puckoach (Nov 3, 2018)

A deal for some.  Not for me.  Loon. $129. Includes a ticket and discount on later purchases.
https://www.loonmtn.com/lift-tickets/fly32


----------



## steve22 (Nov 5, 2018)

Boston Ski Show deal for Bretton Woods:

https://www.brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/FEATURED-Special#top

$65 any day, $215 Quads, $495 Ten Packs and more


----------



## steve22 (Nov 5, 2018)

Also at Boston Ski Show Jay/Burke 3 packs for $189. And Ski & Stay deals. From their FB page.


----------



## skimagic (Nov 6, 2018)

Hunter 3pack,$149, good on holidays too if your insane enough to go.


https://www.huntermtn.com/deals/3x-...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=HM_Enews


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 7, 2018)

Sunday River is $20 this Monday, Veteran's Day, for all Veterans and immediate family.  Looks like daily ops starting this Friday.


----------



## nycskier (Nov 7, 2018)

WIN A TRIP FOR TWOTO PARK CITY UTAH FOR THE2019 WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS

PRIZES INCLUDE:

Flight, Transportation, 4 nights lodging, VIP Passes to the event, lift tickets and over $1000 in gifts 

Enter here:
https://woobox.com/xo96tr/kvfi5d


----------



## fullsend (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey everyone! I am a rep for Peak Pass this year. Use my promo code when purchasing your season pass to receive $50 off ($20 off for the drifter pass):

Promo code: PSHAH

Mountains included: Mount Snow, Attitash, Big Boulder, Crotched, Hunter, Jack Frost, Wildcat, Whitetail, Roundtop, Liberty

THIS PROMOTION EXPIRES ON 12/17/18.

http://www.peakpass.com/

There are different passes with different perks. Below is a summary but check out their website for more details.


Explorer Adult
- Adults ages 30+
- Unlimited access to all 10 mountains
- No blackouts
- $979 with discount code “PSHAH” (usually $1029)

Explorer Youth
- Youth ages 7-17 (at time of purchase)
- Unlimited access to all 10 mountains
- No blackouts
- $749 with discount code “PSHAH” (usually $799)

Ranger
- All ages
- Unlimited access to 10 mountains excluding some holiday periods (12/26-12/31, 1/19-1/20, 2/16-2/18). No blackout days at Crotched
- $879 with discount code “PSHAH” (usually $929)

Drifter
- Ages 18-29 (at time of purchase)
- Unlimited access to all 10 mountains
- No blackouts
- $379 with discount code “PSHAH” (usually $399)

Traveler
- All ages
- Unlimited weekday access to 10 mountains excluding some holiday periods (12/26-12/28, 12/31, 2/18). No blackout days at Crotched
- $679 with discount code “PSHAH” (usually $729)


Any questions about the pass, let me know! I bought one last year and got way more than my money's worth! It paid for itself after 4-5 days of hitting the mountain!


----------



## skiur (Nov 14, 2018)

nycskier said:


> WIN A TRIP FOR TWOTO PARK CITY UTAH FOR THE2019 WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS
> 
> PRIZES INCLUDE:
> 
> ...



Jeez, how many of you guys are there?  You guys are getting kinda annoying!  You gotta be the third one.


----------



## nycskier (Nov 14, 2018)

Hey, I'm not a spammer! In past seasons we had a Skiing on the Cheap and a contest thread. I actually won free tickets a few season ago because of something I saw on here & picked up a lot free ski gear from a Rossi promo awhile back.


----------



## skiur (Nov 15, 2018)

nycskier said:


> Hey, I'm not a spammer! In past seasons we had a Skiing on the Cheap and a contest thread. I actually won free tickets a few season ago because of something I saw on here & picked up a lot free ski gear from a Rossi promo awhile back.




Sorry, seems I quoted the wrong thread, meant to quote the thread from the peaks pass rep.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Nov 15, 2018)

PA to Kmart bus trip:

https://mailchi.mp/banchi/ywhv15sh58?e=aa679c5fd6


----------



## urungus (Nov 20, 2018)

Received my Ski Vermont 4 packs today, check your mailbox.  Thanks for the code bdfreetuna !


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 20, 2018)

Good Burke deal valid next 3 weekends.  Ski and stay $99 per night FOR TWO lift and Burke hotel. Looks like a lot of terrain will be open this weekend

https://skiburke.com/deals/opening-weekend/


----------



## nycskier (Nov 20, 2018)

$5 Off an Adult Midweek Lift Ticket coupon good at most ski resorts in Pennsylvania from SkiPA.com
https://www.skipa.com/deals


----------



## puckoach (Nov 21, 2018)

Cyber Monday deals at Crotched. While it might get updated differently, looks to be good. There are a few deals, best is once each at the four Peaks for $149.  Crotched, Attitash, Wildcat, Mt. Snow. No blackouts.  Plus get a fifth after completing the four.  Other deals as well.  24 hours only.


----------



## Cat in January (Nov 21, 2018)

Only time you can buy discounted tickets to Black Mountain of Maine is Black Friday ($38 ).  Buy as many as you want and good any day mountain is open for the season.  Your purchases help support a community owned ski area.  Come on up and give the BMOM a try this year.

http://www.skiblackmountain.org/


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 21, 2018)

puckoach said:


> Cyber Monday deals at Crotched. While it might get updated differently, looks to be good. There are a few deals, best is once each at the four Peaks for $149.  Crotched, Attitash, Wildcat, Mt. Snow. No blackouts.  Plus get a fifth after completing the four.  Other deals as well.  24 hours only.


Fucking rep at the Expo explicitly said they were not doing this passport this year, and like a jackass I believed him and bought the 199/4 pack. I didn't get a season pass for the bride this year since she really doesn't ski that often and this would have been the better deal for sure. 

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2018)

Sunday River is having a cyber monday sale. https://www.sundayriver.com/cyber-monday


----------



## Jully (Nov 22, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> Fucking rep at the Expo explicitly said they were not doing this passport this year, and like a jackass I believed him and bought the 199/4 pack. I didn't get a season pass for the bride this year since she really doesn't ski that often and this would have been the better deal for sure.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Peaks has been disorganized with deals in the past. I imagine the rep had no idea.


----------



## urungus (Nov 22, 2018)

More Cyber Monday sales:

Mount Snow 4 packs with no blackout dates for $229 https://www.mountsnow.com/tickets-passes/cyber-monday/

Hunter 3 packs with no blackout dates for $149 https://www.huntermtn.com/cyber-monday-2018/

Bromley 3 packs with no blackout dates for $159 https://www.bromley.com/winter/tickets-passes/cyber-monday-3-pack-for-159/

Buy a $200 Liftopia card, get a $25 bonus https://cyber.liftopia.com


----------



## mgalluzz (Nov 27, 2018)

No Boundaries has released their Saturday ticket deals, as well as some new options for this season.  It's free to become a member.

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/latest-news/the-best-weekend-ticket-deals

Prices shown are for adults....rates are cheaper for children, teens, and seniors:

Dec 22: Mount Snow, $49
Jan 12: Cannon, $53
Jan 26: Waterville, $50
Feb 2-3: Jay Peak, $65 one day, $115 two day
Feb 16: Cannon: $53
Mar 2: Attitash, $56
Mar 2: Wildcat, $56
Mar 16: Sunapee, $55
Apr 6-7: Killington, $59 one day, $109 two day

There's also a ski & stay package at Jay Peak from Feb 1-3 which includes 2 nights and 3 days of skiing for as low as $220 per person.


----------



## urungus (Nov 27, 2018)

My https://www.rideandskine.com card arrived in the mail and the free lift ticket was for Smuggs with no blackout dates. YMMV.  Pretty much paid for the card right there.


----------



## nycskier (Nov 28, 2018)

Shawnee's $109 Maxi Miser card is good for 3 transferable tickets anytime during the 2018/2019 AND 2019/2020 season. You can use all 3 tickets on the same day and is on sale until December 24th. I was there on Saturday and the Maxi-Miser was cheaper than buying window tickets so I just walked over to guest services and saved a bunch of money.
https://www.shawneemt.com/tickets-rentals/maxi-misers


----------



## WJenness (Nov 28, 2018)

urungus said:


> My https://www.rideandskine.com card arrived in the mail and the free lift ticket was for Smuggs with no blackout dates. YMMV.  Pretty much paid for the card right there.



Mine was Waterville.
Also no blackouts.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 28, 2018)

urungus said:


> My https://www.rideandskine.com card arrived in the mail and the free lift ticket was for Smuggs with no blackout dates. YMMV.  Pretty much paid for the card right there.



Burke for me


----------



## catherine (Nov 30, 2018)

Best deal out there that I know of:  Attitash Race League.  $100 for 9 weeks of racing, 11 weeks skiing.  Tuesdays.


----------



## skicub (Dec 1, 2018)

Catherine, do I have to sign up with a team, or can I just do it myself? Also, do they keep track if I race every week, or can I just use it on Tuesdays and skip the race? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catherine (Dec 1, 2018)

If you don’t have a team they will put you on one but, no you can’t just skip the race.  



skicub said:


> Catherine, do I have to sign up with a team, or can I just do it myself? Also, do they keep track if I race every week, or can I just use it on Tuesdays and skip the race? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catherine (Dec 1, 2018)

Also, it’s a really great bunch of people.  I do my runs first think before the course gets roughed up and then have the rest of the day free skiing.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 2, 2018)

Got 4 early season BW passes, paid $22 each during the early sale. I can't use them now so $20 each/$70 if you buy all 4. You can mail cash or if you have a PayPal account - send me a Friend/family transfer. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catherine (Dec 3, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> Got 4 early season BW passes, paid $22 each during the early sale. I can't use them now so $20 each/$70 if you buy all 4. You can mail cash or if you have a PayPal account - send me a Friend/family transfer. View attachment 24268
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app



I may have a friend that wants one.


----------



## catherine (Dec 3, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> Got 4 early season BW passes, paid $22 each during the early sale. I can't use them now so $20 each/$70 if you buy all 4. You can mail cash or if you have a PayPal account - send me a Friend/family transfer. View attachment 24268
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app



I may have a friend that wants one.


----------



## catherine (Dec 3, 2018)

Pmd you.


catherine said:


> I may have a friend that wants one.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 3, 2018)

Replied


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 3, 2018)

All gone!! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Dec 6, 2018)

Pico December 14-16, 2018 ... Donate three non-perishable food items and receive a $39 all-ages lift ticket.  https://www.picomountain.com/things-to-do/events/calendar/food-drive


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2018)

urungus said:


> Pico December 14-16, 2018 ... Donate three non-perishable food items and receive a $39 all-ages lift ticket.  https://www.picomountain.com/things-to-do/events/calendar/food-drive



Sunapee is having that deal this Sunday 12/8 but 5 non perishable items and it is $35


----------



## reppshred (Dec 11, 2018)

Heading to Jay during Xmas vacation week.  Anyone know of any potential savings I can find during the holiday week??  Dreading paying full price!


----------



## Euler (Dec 13, 2018)

Holiday week and discounts are like oil and water, sorry


----------



## mgalluzz (Dec 18, 2018)

Mount Snow this Saturday (12/22) for $49 through No Boundaries:

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/latest-news/mount-snow-saturday-dec-22nd-for-49


----------



## RENO (Dec 19, 2018)

reppshred said:


> Heading to Jay during Xmas vacation week.  Anyone know of any potential savings I can find during the holiday week??  Dreading paying full price!


https://www.liftopia.com/  20% off...


----------



## fahz (Dec 19, 2018)

*Ski free @ Gunstock this Friday 12/21*

From Gunstock's Facebook page
The  First Day of Winter is this Friday, December 21st. And as New England  would have it, the forecast is calling for 1-2 inches of rain. Because  OF COURSE it is.

 We're firm believers in making the best of less  than ideal circumstances, and we want to encourage everyone to do the  same. SO, grab your waterproof gear, bring some extra dry layers,  assemble your crew of die hards, and come shred in the rain on Friday.  FOR FREE! 
https://www.gunstock.com/events/events/1279/


----------



## fahz (Dec 19, 2018)

*NY SKI DAY – January 17th 2019*

https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/discover-ny-ski-day
[FONT=source_sans_proregular]You can Discover NY Skiing this January 17th, 2019 with Discover NY Ski Day! You can purchase vouchers starting at $12 each that will entitle you to a lift ticket at participating mountains.
Also if you or a friend or relative wants to learn to ski or snowboard you can purchase a voucher for that starting at $25 a great introduction to a lifelong activity,
Purchase up to 8 vouchers for you and your family. Just choose the mountain! These vouchers are good for a day or night lift ticket depending when you go skiing. **
There are NO REFUNDS and Non-Transferable.
Purchasing Instructions:
You can order vouchers for January 17th 2019 (January 18th for Oak Mountain and Plattekill Mountain and Woods Valley Ski Area)
You cannot order from multiple mountains on the same day and those will be void if you do. No refunds!
1. Click the BUY NOW link to start your order.
2. Select the product and how many.
3. Enter Guest Names- Tickets are non-transferable, so you'll need to just enter the guest name or simply use Skier 2, Skier 3, etc., if you are unsure who will be skiing with you that day.
4. Complete your sale by entering in your payment information.
5. Once you've completed the purchase print your confirmation screen, that is your voucher for skiing that day.
Reminder: Save your confirmation emails; you'll need to print your tickets before heading out to the slopes!
Note: May not be used in conjunction with any other special or discount and may not be used for redemption of the I SKI NY Passport Program.
Purchase Discover NY Ski Day Tickets for Discover NY Ski Day Here
Purchase Discover NY Ski Day Learn to Ski or Ride Vouchers Here
Participating Ski Areas:
Belleayre Mountain
Bristol Mountain
Buffalo Ski Club (tickets only)
Catamount Ski Area
Dry Hill Ski Area
Four Seasons (tickets only)
Gore Mountain
Greek Peak Mountain Resort
Holiday Valley Resort
Hunter Mountain
Hunt Hollow Mountain
Kissing Bridge (COMING SOON)
McCauley (tickets only)
Mount Peter
Oak Mountain (tickets only - January 18th only)
Peek 'n Peak Resort
Plattekill Mountain (January 18th only)
Swain Resort
Thunder Ridge
Titus Mountain
Toggenburg Mountain
West Mountain
Whiteface Mountain
Willard Mountain
Windham Mountain
Woods Valley (tickets only - January 18th only)
** Woods Valley Ski Areas is Friday January 18th 7 hour ticket only.



[/FONT]
[FONT=source_sans_proregular]

Share51


[/FONT]


----------



## skicub (Dec 30, 2018)

2 Cranmore rollback tix (Fri Jan 4th) for $5 + stamps. 

I have two vouchers for rollback day (normally $20 for two), that I’ll send you to save $15 bucks. Let me know your contact info and I’ll send them.

A


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Rushski (Jan 7, 2019)

This is actually a post of what is NO longer a deal...

Went on to Sunapee site.  Guess being a Vail resort now, it seems they aren't doing the day(s) before deals anymore.  Last year if you purchased on a Monday (for a Friday) it was 50% off (about $42).  Now they were offering $83 instead of $95...  No Thanks.

Does anyone know if they still honor the Golf and Ski Warehouse card discount (40% off weekdays)?


----------



## mgalluzz (Jan 8, 2019)

It looks like Sunapee got rid of almost all their deals...there used to be a lot of daily deals (especially for locals). Examples: the Sunday afternoon ticket, ladies day, etc.  All gone.  The Vail effect...


----------



## mgalluzz (Jan 8, 2019)

Cannon this Saturday 1/12 for $53 through No Boundaries

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/latest-news/cannon-on-saturday-jan-12th-for-53


----------



## nycskier (Jan 10, 2019)

This is a little complicated but it has HUGE savings. Is Verizon your cellphone provider? If so download the MyVerizon app. Go to the Verizon Up rewards section and click "local offers". Type in the city and state of a ski resort you like search for offer there. There are a lot of deals for ski resorts. For example the app offers buy one get one free lift tickets at Plattekill, 50% off mid week ski tickets at Shawnee, BOGO free at Campgaw and a bunch of others across the country if you search for it.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 10, 2019)

nycskier said:


> This is a little complicated but it has HUGE savings. Is Verizon your cellphone provider? If so download the Verizon Up app. Go to the Verizon Up rewards section and click "local offers". Type in the city and state of a ski resort you like search for offer there. There are a lot of deals for ski resorts. For example the app offers buy one get one free lift tickets at Plattekill, 50% off mid week ski tickets at Shawnee, BOGO free at Campgaw and a bunch of others across the country if you search for it.



I can not find a Verizon Up app


----------



## urungus (Jan 10, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> I can not find a Verizon Up app



It’s not a separate app, it’s part of the “my Verizon” app.  It appears that they do not give you any credit for previous payments, you only get credit for bills paid after you sign up for “Verizon up”


----------



## nycskier (Jan 11, 2019)

urungus said:


> It’s not a separate app, it’s part of the “my Verizon” app.  It appears that they do not give you any credit for previous payments, you only get credit for bills paid after you sign up for “Verizon up”


The Verizon Up rewards are different. The skiing discount is free & listed under "local offers".


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2019)

okay got it now. Only 1 ski area within 100 miles of me but it is the closest one to me - Pats Peak. The wording on it is really strange. I think it is a BOGO but it says...

 "Enjoy the regular price of any lift ticket purchase when a second ticket of equal or greater value is purchased"

Sounds like you have to pay regular price still.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> *The wording on it is really strange. I think it is a BOGO* but *it says...*
> *
> "Enjoy the regular price of any lift ticket purchase when a second ticket of equal or greater value is purchased"
> *



It is a BOGO.   That is very poorly and excessively overwritten.

I think I can beat it though:

_
At your discretion, partake in the entertaining and healthy sport of either skiing or snowboarding, with a lift ticket purchased for our mountain at the normal window rate for the given date in question, whilst simultaneously receiving a second lift ticket to be enjoyed by a person of your choosing, who may also partake in one of the aforementioned winter sporting activities with no additional payment rendered._


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 15, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> It is a BOGO.   That is very poorly and excessively overwritten.
> 
> I think I can beat it though:
> 
> ...



Over written for sure but I can tell it is a BOGO


----------



## 180 (Jan 15, 2019)

looking for Whiteface tickets for this week.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 19, 2019)

I have an opportunity to hit Summit County, CO early Feb, free lodging and cheap flight. Staying in Breck.  Does anyone have extra vouchers or buddy passes, or know of any deals.  I can buy a cheap Abasin 2 day ticket, and really only need another day or two.  My friend has Epic pass, and prefers to stick with it. Maybe Copper for a day.


----------



## mgalluzz (Jan 22, 2019)

Copper is definitely worth it.


----------



## mgalluzz (Jan 22, 2019)

Waterville for $50 on Saturday through No Boundaries:

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/latest-news/waterville-valley-on-saturday-jan-26th-for-50


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 23, 2019)

chuckstah said:


> I have an opportunity to hit Summit County, CO early Feb, free lodging and cheap flight. Staying in Breck.  Does anyone have extra vouchers or buddy passes, or know of any deals.  I can buy a cheap Abasin 2 day ticket, and really only need another day or two.  My friend has Epic pass, and prefers to stick with it. Maybe Copper for a day.



copper kinda sucks unless you are into intermediate terrain. the expert terrain is super limited. skied there a bunch this year on ikon and i'm damn sick of it. they also nickle and dime the shit out of you (ex. $28 parking, or park in the free lot and take the bus for 20 minutes, your choice). if you are trying to stick to ikon, winter park is a much better bet. steamboat is cool if you have the time to get there (but, imo, also very very intermediate). i haven't been to eldora but its on the pass

i skied a-basin this past sunday. i've always loved it, but the new terrain is a wild gamechanger. if you like steeps and trees, just stick to basin. pally and the new beavers lift are incredible. easily the best in bounds terrain in summit/eagle counties. fucking love a-basin. i may buy an a-basin pass next season, skip copper altogether, and make my CO trips A-basin+winter park

if your friend is 100% on sticking with epic, i'd go to keystone, beaver creek, or breck before going back to copper. breck can be wild crowded but is fine midweek.

copper is stratton of colorado. i'm so over it.


----------



## Zand (Jan 23, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> copper kinda sucks unless you are into intermediate terrain. the expert terrain is super limited. skied there a bunch this year on ikon and i'm damn sick of it. they also nickle and dime the shit out of you (ex. $28 parking, or park in the free lot and take the bus for 20 minutes, your choice). if you are trying to stick to ikon, winter park is a much better bet. steamboat is cool if you have the time to get there (but, imo, also very very intermediate). i haven't been to eldora but its on the pass
> 
> i skied a-basin this past sunday. i've always loved it, but the new terrain is a wild gamechanger. if you like steeps and trees, just stick to basin. pally and the new beavers lift are incredible. easily the best in bounds terrain in summit/eagle counties. fucking love a-basin. i may buy an a-basin pass next season, skip copper altogether, and make my CO trips A-basin+winter park
> 
> ...



Copper is okay if you stick to lookers left on the trail map and never go back to the base areas (other than Super Bee). Some good glades on that side. Bowls are fun on a powder day but get skunked fast. Union Meadows is the most overrated thing I've ever seen, don't waste your time. And Stratton is a good way to describe everything else there. 

I also agree with the sentiment to go to Winter Park instead.

I do wish I'd gone to A-Basin for a day while I was there. Ended up just doing one more day at Copper on the pass as I'd already had every dime sucked out of me and I couldn't do whatever they get for a day ticket. Going to Utah this year made me realize how much of a pain in the ass and expensive Colorado is.


----------



## abc (Jan 23, 2019)

Copper is great. 

There're enough terrain for most people, which is good. Because there're even more good stuff most tourists don't know! 

It's got many aspects, which is a mixed blessing. Because on a given day, only half of the good terrains are "in" due to wind or sun direction. But the beauty is, most visiting "experts" just blindly bash their knees on hard frozen crust not realizing there're better stuff in another aspect!

That said, if it's super steep open bowl you're after, Copper isn't it. For that matter, Colorado isn't it. You need to go to Utah or Montana, or Tahoe.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 24, 2019)

right? union meadows. wide open with zero pitch for a few hundred feet, dropping into tree lines which almost immediately spit you on to the run-out? cool.

@abc - no. copper is not great. at all.

i did take the cat to tucker last weekend, and that was pretty cool, but i shouldn't have to wait an hour for a cat and then hike for 30+ minutes to access the only decent terrain.


----------



## uphill (Jan 26, 2019)

I have a BOGO at cannon for tomorrow.  Planning to arrive 10ish.  Free.


----------



## abc (Jan 27, 2019)

Copper has a lot of glades that doesn’t get skied much, if you know where to go. 

But then, so does Stratton, albeit to a smaller scale. So if that’s why you bash Copper, that only means the snow in the glades of both mountains will last longer for me.


----------



## gregnye (Jan 28, 2019)

What's with all the Copper hate? I mean it's obviously not as gnarly as Abasin or Loveland, but I think it really is the best all-mountain skiing in the front range.

Most mountains in colorado seem to either have good trails or good alpine. Never both. Example: Abasin and Breck have good alpine, but the trails (excluding Pali in Abasin) either don't exist or suck. Same with Vail. No one should go to Vail to ski the frontside.

Copper is great because if the bowls are skiing badly just head to the front side and there's a ridiculous amount of vertical off of the Superbee lift.

I've been visitng Copper for a few years. Last year I decided to give Winter park a try. Overall was disappointed. Alpine terrain was either wind-whipped (Panoramic) or not easy to lap (Cirque). Mary Jane area was cool though but if I wanted bump runs I could do that on the Alpine lift at Copper or even the east coast.

The key to Copper is the east village not the main village and definitely not the green/beginner village. Park in free lot and walk 5 minutes. Boom. Easy.

Calling Copper the stratton of Colorado is quite the insult to me. If anything Breck's lower trails (Peak 10,9,8,7) should be considered stratton or Okemo level. It's literally flat. Going there on a day when T-Bar, 6-Chair and Imperial is on wind hold is awful.


----------



## Jully (Jan 28, 2019)

The Flyer/Eagle trails leading to Center Village definitely do remind me of Okemo. Wide open and lower intermediate pitch that's consistent the whole way down.

I honestly don't find the Super Bee groomers much better. Long flat sections. Kind of like the Olympia area at Winter Park with a bit less pitch.

Comparing Alpine to Mary Jane is a bit of an insult too. Mary Jane is massive with consistent pitch and tremendous variety in bump runs. You can spend two whole days over there and not get bored (assuming you don't get bored with bumps in two days). Alpine has like 3 bump runs that are fun, but not much different from one another (though Black Bear "glade" is one of my favorite tree lined runs anywhere).

Winter Park and Copper are just different. If you go to one and try and compare one to the other you'll 100% dislike it. IMO, if you're looking for bumps or steep trees, go to WP. If you're looking for tremendous variety of advanced level bowls and high alpine, go to Copper. Expert/extreme high alpine is found at neither, go to Abasin or Utah.

I do have to follow abc around Copper's glades sometime though, because I couldn't find much outside of the Reso area.

Signed as someone who likes Winter Park and Utah better than Copper.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 28, 2019)

Copper sucks. No western area should be so sorely lacking in real deal butthole puckering expert terrain

Place is intermediate to a fault


----------



## Zand (Jan 28, 2019)

Super Bee is not what it's made out to be. Mostly groomed trails, sheets of ice by noon no matter how good the rest of the mountain is. Reminds me of the Superstar pod but 3 times the size. The vert is cool I guess...smaller than Madonna lift, only a few hundred feet more than ForeRunner or MRG Single. 17 Glade was terrific when I was there, I'll give them that. The two glades between Super Bee and Alpine were real fun...almost like Kinsman. Then you get to pole ACROSS the tubing lanes to get back to the lift at the bottom. Good trail design.

I did like the terrain off of Excelerator lift...some nice little tree shots and bump trails, but they're maybe 800 vert and not all that steep. The stuff off Resolution is good if you like icy bumps...all the trails felt like Hardscrabble at Cannon. Can't believe they didn't cut any glades down there. 

Obviously Copper has good bowl terrain but like most bowl terrain it gets skunked quickly on the south side. There was some fun stuff above treeline on the front side too with better conditions. But a lot of it requires riding 2 lifts to get back to it except on the backside. 

Other than that, the place is a carbon copy of Stratton. The trails are Stratton-like, the people are Stratton-like, and the crowds are Stratton-like. No matter where you park, you have to walk through a pretentious village to get in (other than Alpine if you get there early enough to park). It's all flat groomers and there's no sugarcoating it. It is what it is, but unless you're looking to bring your intermediate family to a place where they have a lot to explore, there's so much better in the west for a lot less money. And I'll repeat that Union Meadows is literally the biggest sham and waste of time you'll ever see at a ski resort. You get to traverse for 5 minutes out to the "sidecountry", ski some short tree shots that are about as steep as Yodeler Headwall, then traverse back for 5 minutes onto a crowded green trail that goes down to a beginner lift with a 10 minute line, putting you 2 lift rides away from where you want to be. 

Don't get me wrong, I had fun while I was there and it was awesome getting fresh tracks in the bowls on a powder day. But other than those bowls and some glades and bump runs all the way to skiers right on the front side, there's nothing there for anyone except the Stratton-type crowd. As far as ritzy family type resorts go, Deer Valley blows it away.

My first lift ride at Copper, the guy on the chair (clearly from Texas or somewhere around there) asked me what I liked to ski and I told him I was looking for some steeps or woods. He says "oh then you'll love Collage!" lol


----------



## gregnye (Jan 28, 2019)

Zand said:


> And I'll repeat that Union Meadows is literally the biggest sham and waste of time you'll ever see at a ski resort. You get to traverse for 5 minutes out to the "sidecountry", ski some short tree shots that are about as steep as Yodeler Headwall, then traverse back for 5 minutes onto a crowded green trail that goes down to a beginner lift with a 10 minute line, putting you 2 lift rides away from where you want to be.
> 
> As far as ritzy family type resorts go, Deer Valley blows it away.



I agree with your argument for Union Meadows. That trail sucks. And that Timberline lift is a tourist trap. The key is never going there or Main Village. When I go out west I usually only stick above the treeline, so I'm not usually down there anyway.


----------



## Zand (Jan 28, 2019)

gregnye said:


> I agree with your argument for Union Meadows. That trail sucks. And that Timberline lift is a tourist trap. The key is never going there or Main Village. When I go out west I usually only stick above the treeline, so I'm not usually down there anyway.



I heard a couple people gush about making sure to check out Union Meadows so I went over there. Unfortunately that lift is the only way out and after fighting through a hundred people just standing around in front of the lodge and then waiting 10 minutes in line, never went back to that side. The lines in the Main Village were never bad when I was there (start of a holiday weekend) but imagine they've gotten worse with the new lifts.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2019)

The 2 times I sked at Copper I skied off Chief, resolution, alpine and Sierra chairs. Stayed away from Center and West. Just like when you go to Vail you don't ski the front except at the end of the day to get back to the bottom.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 29, 2019)

Take the Copper bitch session to a new thread unless someone is giving away ticket to the hated place!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2019)

prsboogie said:


> Take the Copper bitch session to a new thread unless someone is giving away ticket to the hated place!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



agreed even though I am part of the guilty


----------



## urungus (Jan 29, 2019)

In the interest of keeping things on topic, here is a lame deal for a New England ski area.  The printed pocket schedule for the Springfield Mass Thunderbirds hockey team has a BOGO midweek ticket for Blandford.


----------



## puckoach (Jan 29, 2019)

Cannon's Superbowl Special

Two for $79, one for $52


----------



## puckoach (Jan 29, 2019)

Bretton Woods - [h=4]The Big Game - February 3rd[/h]Ski or ride for $53 before cheering on your favorite team or rally a Nordic team of four and get four trail passes for $53!


​


----------



## Jully (Jan 29, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> agreed even though I am part of the guilty



+1 for me too.

And to that end:

Attitash is offering a $35 all day ticket for all ages on Sunday (superbowl).

That is a much better deal than I remember in the past from them. You have to buy early, but I assume there will probably be tickets available through Saturday.



> Game Day Deal - Sunday FUNday All Day - Sunday, February 3rd
> Score $35 Tickets All Day long before heading home to watch the big football game that everyone knows we are talking about yet you can't use the word "super" and "bowl" together back to back.
> 
> This deal is available in advance online only.



https://www.attitash.com/deals/


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2019)

Jully said:


> +1 for me too.
> 
> And to that end:
> 
> ...



So wildcat also, I assume?


----------



## Jully (Jan 30, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> So wildcat also, I assume?



Yup!


----------



## fahz (Feb 6, 2019)

Sugarbush
Bring your boo!

We're celebrating our love of skiing and riding by doing our best to share it with everyone on Valentine's Day. Head straight to the ticket window on 2/14 for your $14 all-mountain day lift ticket (significant other not included or required).


----------



## soposkier (Feb 7, 2019)

$35 Tickets at Sugarloaf on select days. Just booked a 4-day ticket for $140, good timing for an already planned vacation.

https://buy.sugarloaf.com/ecomm/shop/calendar/6537955/en-US/?productcategoryid=117


----------



## mgalluzz (Feb 13, 2019)

Cannon for $53 on Saturday:

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/latest-news/cannon-on-saturday-february-16th-for-only-53


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 15, 2019)

Groupon has Crotched Midnight Madness tix for $30 and use coupon code GET50  for 50% off. I haven't tried it but figured I'd post it because $15 sounds like a really good deal. Coupon ends 2/16. https://www.groupon.com/deals/crotched-mountain


----------



## 180 (Feb 15, 2019)

Suburban ski has a 50% one item.  can often get new 2019 gear


----------



## skimagic (Feb 17, 2019)

Bromley spring 4 pack is out, $119.  It's also good until mid December. Next season

https://www.bromley.com/winter/tickets-passes/spring-loaded/


----------



## fahz (Feb 20, 2019)

*Killington's NOR'BEASTER Spring Season Pass*

Get your NOR'BEASTER Spring Season Pass for unlimited access to the  mountain March 15, 2019 through the very last day of the season, which  with any luck could be into June. Plus, your Spring Pass is also valid  at Pico Mountain until it closes for the season.
https://www.killington.com/plan-your-trip/tickets-passes/norbeaster-spring-pass
Purchase through March 8, 2019: $219
Purchase on or after March 9, 2019: $229
The Spring Pass will be available for purchase beginning February 21, 2019.


----------



## mgalluzz (Feb 26, 2019)

Wildcat or Attitash for $56 this Saturday:

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/latest-news/wildcat-or-attitash-on-saturday-march-2nd-for-56


----------



## fahz (Feb 27, 2019)

*Ski & Ride card*

Price has dropped to $80
https://www.mychamplainvalley.com/ski-and-ride-card


----------



## Zand (Feb 27, 2019)

fahz said:


> Price has dropped to $80
> https://www.mychamplainvalley.com/ski-and-ride-card



:-o

Those used to sell out in hours. If I didn't still have 2 days on my VT 4 pass I'd be all over this. If this happens again next year sign me up.

I mean shit... lets say you only get to the big hitters on the pass. Burke, Cannon, Smuggs, Whiteface, Magic, Bretton Woods, Gore, MRG. TEN BUCKS A DAY for some of the best ski resorts in the east. This is a STEAL.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 27, 2019)

fahz said:


> Price has dropped to $80
> https://www.mychamplainvalley.com/ski-and-ride-card



Thanks, just got one, should probably buy 2.  Cannon/BW weekend, Smuggs/Burke weekend, MRG and Magic day trip or combo, mayby a NY weekend? For less than a MRG ticket.  No brainer for sure.


----------



## Razor (Feb 28, 2019)

Zand said:


> :-o
> 
> Those used to sell out in hours. If I didn't still have 2 days on my VT 4 pass I'd be all over this. If this happens again next year sign me up.
> 
> I mean shit... lets say you only get to the big hitters on the pass. Burke, Cannon, Smuggs, Whiteface, Magic, Bretton Woods, Gore, MRG. TEN BUCKS A DAY for some of the best ski resorts in the east. This is a STEAL.




What was the original price, and when do they usually go on sale?


----------



## Zand (Feb 28, 2019)

Razor said:


> What was the original price, and when do they usually go on sale?



I think they go for $140 or maybe more now...not sure. Still a good deal. Last time I bought one they went on sale the first week of October and usually sold out that day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2019)

Zand said:


> I think they go for $140 or maybe more now...not sure.



$150.

I used to buy it when it included Jay Peak as well.  But now, for $150 I can do better with various other deals so I haven't bought it in a few years.  Given last year & this year are the first two years they havent sold out, I imagine many others believe the same.


----------



## Zand (Feb 28, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> $150.
> 
> I used to buy it when it included Jay Peak as well.  But now, for $150 I can do better with various other deals so I haven't bought it in a few years.  Given last year & this year are the first two years they havent sold out, I imagine many others believe the same.



I stopped buying it for the same reason. But Jay tix can be cheap on liftopia (plus they're $45 with my Wachusett pass anyway) so I can see doing this next year. I bought the 4 pass mainly for Stowe, and I can certainly love without that (and spend $120 less) to get days at Cannon, Whiteface, Gore, etc instead.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 28, 2019)

Razor said:


> What was the original price, and when do they usually go on sale?



they were $175 this year.  Too much.


----------



## urungus (Feb 28, 2019)

They were very briefly $150 when they went on sale on or around Oct 15 (refer to page 2 of “Skiing on the Cheap Aggregate Sticky Thread”) before rising to $175.  I’m in for one at the new price of $80 - thanks fahz !


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2019)

Zand said:


> :-o
> 
> Those used to sell out in hours. If I didn't still have 2 days on my VT 4 pass I'd be all over this. If this happens again next year sign me up.
> 
> I mean shit... lets say you only get to the big hitters on the pass. Burke, Cannon, Smuggs, Whiteface, Magic, Bretton Woods, Gore, MRG. TEN BUCKS A DAY for some of the best ski resorts in the east. This is a STEAL.



im struggling here. i dont need it at all. but i want it. and $80 is nothing.


----------



## Zand (Mar 4, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> im struggling here. i dont need it at all. but i want it. and $80 is nothing.



I was actually thinking to myself if Jay were on this pass, it would pretty much cover every resort that isn't on Ikon, Epic, or Peaks. If they were to somehow make it into an Ikon type pass with multiple days at each resort I'd jump on that in a heartbeat. Drooling at the thought of having 7 days each at MRG, Magic, Smuggs, Jay, Burke, Cannon plus a northern NY trip and smaller places too. How sick would that be?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2019)

yea its a pretty dang solid group of indies/stateys

i am going to silverton co in 3 weeks for 3 ski days, and purchased their spring pass for $150 (plus an additional $40 for a single heli-drop).

that pass came with 3 freebies at smuggs and mad river (weekdays only at mrg). along with a ton of other indies across the country. awesome deal. 

for $190 total i'll have 3 days at silverton, one heli drop, 3 days at smuggs, and one day at mrg. 7 days of skiing and a heli run for $190. so awesome. 

hard for me to get to mrg on a weekday but i was able to ski an epic powder friday, in NOVEMBER. will get back to MRG once more on my skivt 4 pack.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 11, 2019)

I have one remaining 2019 Mad Card lift ticket available for sale for  $60.  Totally transferable & no blackouts. Please send a PM if  interested.

Mad Card, Originally $169:


3 transferable day tickets good any time during the 2018-19 ski season
$5 off any additional full day lift ticket purchased throughout the season (Limit: 1 per Mad Card/Day)
Buy a Midweek Private Adult Clinic and Bring a Friend Free (not available during holiday periods)


----------



## mgalluzz (Mar 12, 2019)

$55 for Sunapee on Saturday:

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/upcoming-deals/Mount-Sunapee-Saturday-3-16-2019-p123609041


----------



## fahz (Mar 14, 2019)

*St Patrick’s Day Deals*

Some deals may be online only.  Mt Snow may be sold out already at that price.  Anyone know if Burke does the 
leprechaun annually?  Maybe all the Peak resorts are on board I'm not sure?

$17 Mt Snow for this Friday 3/15
$17 Hunter for this Friday 3/15 $17 Waterville on Friday 3/15
$17 Attitash Fri 3/15 and Mon 3/18
$17 Cranmore Sunday 3/17
$17 Jiminy Monday 3/18
 Burke Saturday 3/16 and Sunday 3/17 are FREE at if you dress as a leprechaun.


----------



## fahz (Mar 14, 2019)

*Free day @ Middlebury Snow Bowl*

Vermont Sports Magazine, March-April 2019 p16 of the issue has a coupon for a free day of skiing at the Middlebury Snow Bowl.  Not sure if you can just print the page or if the actual magazine is needed
https://vtsports.com/vermont-sports-magazine-march-april-2019/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2019)

This has been my worst ski season in years in terms of days skied.  It is, however, my own fault for knocking-up my ski partner, and as such, I'm never going to get to Vermont enough to use my remaining inventory.  

Selling remaining lift ticket vouchers at my total cost (+$2.25 per order for USPS First Class shipping with electronic tracking).   Payment via PayPal.  PM me if you're interested in any of them.

*Mad River Glen* (2 left) at $34 each

*Smuggler's Notch* (3 left) at $34 each

*Jay Peak Resor*t (4 left) at $54 each

These can be used 7 days per week.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 18, 2019)

https://magicmtn.com/calendar/

Free skiing at Magic on Friday?


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 28, 2019)

*Mount Snow 4 Pak*

Mount Snow 4 Pak - $200 (paid $230).  Family member didn't get out this year.  Totally transferable.  Please send a PM if interested.


----------



## frozencorn (Mar 28, 2019)

Two day tickets to Bretton Woods. $40 each. PM if interested.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 28, 2019)

Got 1 MS $40, can email it.

Also if anybody needs a 2 for 1, ski+ride=free, I have a couple I mail out for free. Details here...

http://www.skiridefree.com/


----------



## urungus (Mar 29, 2019)

Free skiing and riding today at Berkshire East from 9 to 4.  $10 burger & beer special starting at 3pm.


----------



## mgalluzz (Apr 2, 2019)

Last No Boundaries deal of the season.  $59 for Killington on Saturday 4/6 or $109 for Sat/Sun.

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/upc...2-days-beginning-Saturday-4-6-2019-p123609050


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 2, 2019)

I have one day left of a sugarbush quad pack.  $50 obo.


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 5, 2019)

mikec142 said:


> I have one day left of a sugarbush quad pack.  $50 obo.


Interested, if you still have it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 5, 2019)

Going to be at Mount Snow this weekend.  PM if you want a single discounted ticket off that 4 pk.  Will meet you at the ticket window.


----------



## fahz (Apr 23, 2019)

*4/28 Sunday River Free*

4/28 Sunday River Free Closing Day | Ski For Free
https://www.facebook.com/events/169594780618749/


----------



## urungus (May 9, 2019)

Killington, home of the Longest Season in the East, is excited to celebrate 200 days of skiing and riding for the 2018/19 season on Saturday, May 11. Join us for $20 lift tickets*, live music and drink specials on the Michelob Ultra Deck at the Roaring Brook Umbrella Bar, and free cake** from Dream Makers Bakers served at 2:00 p.m.

NOTE: this event has been rescheduled from Friday, May 10 to Saturday, May 11.

*$20 lift tickets are valid for all ages and no other discounts or BOGO's can be applied to the offer.

**Free cake will be provided while supplies last.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 11, 2019)

http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/d...22037c536-B397C42F-9849-E9AC-47E173B52FE6A67F


----------

